# cant post in marketplace



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Try again a little later - Those happen sometimes.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

I thought it just changed no posting in the marketplace about two or three weeks ago. A few days ago, I started seeing posts in the marketplace (Non-OP posts).


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Yamahaaltoplayer said:


> I thought it just changed no posting in the marketplace about two or three weeks ago. A few days ago, I started seeing posts in the marketplace (Non-OP posts).


We changed the marketplace *back to normal* again.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh thanks for the link! I was confused.


----------



## retread (Feb 2, 2003)

kcp said:


> We changed the marketplace *back to normal* again.


...as if there were such a thing as "normal" with this membership.


----------



## hakukani (Jan 10, 2007)

retread said:


> kcp said:
> 
> 
> > We changed the marketplace *back to normal* again.
> ...


I'm nearly normal.....


----------



## Dr G (Feb 2, 2003)

hakukani said:


> I'm nearly normal.....


"Normal" as in "perpendicular"?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

saxywarrior said:


> I still can't post.


Hang-on, I'm going to have a look at your account settings...


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Okay, it's all fixed-up now 
The clarinet for sale forum has been forgotten (oops!) and it wasn't just you - it was you and 24 604 others (double-oops!) :toothy9:

That still doesn't explain why you got a database error the first time tho - If you get anymore of those, let us know.


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Not sure what is going on, but when I changed the permissions back a few days ago, I did so for the Clarinet For Sale/Wanted sub forum as well. They should have been alright. Were some reset for some reason?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

SAXISMYAXE said:


> Not sure what is going on, but when I changed the permissions back a few days ago, I did so for the Clarinet For Sale/Wanted sub forum as well. They should have been alright. Were some reset for some reason?


Mike, it was only the Registered member usergroup that had "Can reply to other's post" permissions set to "no" for the Clarinet for sale/wanted sub-forum - The other marketplace forums and sub-forums were correct for that usergroup - You may just have missed it or again, you thought you clicked "yes" but somehow the click didn't work - No biggie - I know changing back the permissions to 'normal' is a long and repetitive job. it's easy to miss something.


----------



## k1mcptest (Jan 30, 2008)

Found another one. Misc Equip wanted/for sal under the Clarinet forum is closed for replies -- Gonna go fix that right away.



saxywarrior said:


> I still can't post. Still getting database error.


saxywarrior, where do you get those database errors? Is it just in the clarinet Marketplace forum? Are you sure they're really database errors?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Fixed - Should be working now.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

saxywarrior: I have contacted Harri earlier today to have a look and possibly run a maintenance check -- These database errors have nothing to do with your posting privilege in the Marketplace.

Terribly sorry for the inconveniences and thanks for your patience.


----------

